# Guard variations



## jthomas1600 (May 19, 2013)

It seems to me that 8 years ago when I was introduced to jiu jitsu there was closed guard, butterfly guard, and half guard. I'm sure guys were already doing some pretty sophisticated open guard work but it doesn't seem like it was the norm. Out of all the "new" stuff what do you find useful? What do you use most often? How much do you train stuff that is not a part of your core game?

I use half guard and variations of deep half guard all the time. It's become one of my favorite positions to work from. Not long ago one of the guys at our gym was coming in showing everybody a bunch of x guard, de la riva, etc. At first I just went through the motions to be polite. At my age with my body type and preferred method of playing jiu jitsu I did not figure it would be a part of my game. But I have found that since practicing this stuff I have become much more agile working off my back and my feet have become more useful at controlling my opponent in a scramble or when they're trying a stand up pass.


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2013)

jthomas1600 said:


> It seems to me that 8 years ago when I was introduced to jiu jitsu there was closed guard, butterfly guard, and half guard. I'm sure guys were already doing some pretty sophisticated open guard work but it doesn't seem like it was the norm. Out of all the "new" stuff what do you find useful? What do you use most often? How much do you train stuff that is not a part of your core game?
> 
> I use half guard and variations of deep half guard all the time. It's become one of my favorite positions to work from. Not long ago one of the guys at our gym was coming in showing everybody a bunch of x guard, de la riva, etc. At first I just went through the motions to be polite. At my age with my body type and preferred method of playing jiu jitsu I did not figure it would be a part of my game. But I have found that since practicing this stuff I have become much more agile working off my back and my feet have become more useful at controlling my opponent in a scramble or when they're trying a stand up pass.


I use a lot of de la riva and spider guard, although I don't have the flexibility in my hamstrings to use spider guard as a mainstay.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2013)

I use a lot of open guard and work through a variety from closed, half, butterfly,  de la riva, etc.  I look at it as transitionary though as I am looking to improve position and move quickly to a top position.


----------



## jthomas1600 (May 19, 2013)

Steve said:


> I use a lot of de la riva and spider guard, although I don't have the flexibility in my hamstrings to use spider guard as a mainstay.



Flexibility is also an issue for me. Been working on it though. 



Brian R. VanCise said:


> I use a lot of open guard and work through a variety from closed, half, butterfly,  de la riva, etc.  I look at it as transitionary though as I am looking to improve position and move quickly to a top position.



Agreed. From a sports perspective there is nothing wrong with rolling around on your back if that's what suits you. But keeping the self defense perspective there might be some problems with that strategy.


----------

